# Our New Family Member



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She doesn't have a name yet, but here she is! 



















Pictures aren't very good, she wouldn't stop moving. She's only 4 weeks right now so it'll be a bit still before we bring her home.

She is the quietest out of the 3 kittens, and the only grey one. The other two are black with bright blue eyes.

She is currently being socialized with the in-laws dogs and grand kids


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwww she is soooo adorable! Do you have any name ideas yet? We want more pics when you get more of her of course.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We haven't a clue what to name her! 

We might think of something once we have her...for now she's Miss Kitty.

I'll post more pictures when we bring her home. My MIL is taking care of her and keeping an eye on the others as well. 

If we hadn't have taken her she'd probably be dead by now (barn cats... the tom cat would've killed 'em all by now...or mom would've ate them...lol)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is so cute!! And your name made me laugh out loud - my cat is named Miss Kitty and I've had her for four years!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha well that won't be her name, its just temporary because I can't think of anything else. 

If she was a dog I'd have a name no problem...for some reason I never know what to name other animals.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Miss Kitty is just precious, and maybe her name should be Lucky


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah I was trying to think of something that had to do with luck... miracles... something...

Maybe something to do with grey since she's all grey with blue eyes... I dunno haha.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

When I first saw her I immediately thought she was an Ashe, because of her color of course. Then you said luck, and Mazel came to mind, which is hebrew for luck, and Nais (prounounced like what a horse says with an ess at the end) which is miracle in Hebrew.

Of course you can go with French - in which case Chance (pronounced shanse) is luck, or Frêne is ash in french.

whatever you call her, she's precious just love her!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a darling...we are getting a kitten in a few weeks, too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the name suggestions!

And congrats on getting a kitty too! I've never had a kitten before, I've only ever rescued an adult cat.

Luckily DH is a seasoned animal owner haha he'll know what to do with her! 

Can anyone tell me at what age you can spay them?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww........She's so cute and adorable.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She's adorable.

You cn spay s early as 8 weeks, 2 pounds according to my local shelter. That is a little too soon IMO, but they can go into heat as early as 6 months so I'd not wait longer than that.

My local shelter is having a special this month on spay/neuter - $25$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ so my sister is bringing four rescue kittens in to have them altered. They are 3 months old today and will be altered May 29th so not too bad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

she is so adorable-I love the grey fur with the blue eyes.
What about PROMISE for a name?


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are a few that have to do with her colour:

Storm
Smokey
Shadow

I also love the name maddie.

As for spaying, the shelter I work at spays them even younger than 8 weeks sometimes which is waaaaay too young IMO. That being said, yes cats can go into heat at 6 months. I got both the kittens spayed at the same time... one was 5.5 months one was 6.5 months.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Love the name Maddie but our friends dog is named that... brothers cat was named Smokey (and was a boy so seems boyish to me lol) Storm reminds me of X-Men and she's my least fave.... though Rogue would be a cute name.

Any idea on the cost of a spay? I definitely want her spayed before her first heat because there's no way I'm having the stray cats around here comin' to the door LOL.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Love the name Maddie but our friends dog is named that... brothers cat was named Smokey (and was a boy so seems boyish to me lol) Storm reminds me of X-Men and she's my least fave.... though Rogue would be a cute name.
> 
> Any idea on the cost of a spay? I definitely want her spayed before her first heat because there's no way I'm having the stray cats around here comin' to the door LOL.


Hmmm it depends on your vet... I got both of mine done at the same time... they were supposedly covered by the rescue but I still ended up paying $250 (all together) because apparently that was just the cost of the IV not the spay(which was covered... that cost $50 per cat i think). I would say around $200 but I would ask your vet and shop around a bit.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well the vet down the road quoted me $540.... I nearly choked... LOL.

I wonder if there's a spay/neuter clinic somewhere, there's gotta be! I'll check with the vets in my home town too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Check online for low cost spay/neuter and call the local shelter to see if they know of any.

Good luck with your cute little girl.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Well the vet down the road quoted me $540.... I nearly choked... LOL.
> 
> I wonder if there's a spay/neuter clinic somewhere, there's gotta be! I'll check with the vets in my home town too.


 
Wowzers! There is no way it would be $540. Nyah's was 400 so I can't see a tiny kitten costing 540. That is crazy. I would definately call around first. It shouldn't be more than $250.. *maybe* $300 Max


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah I have absolutely no problem paying a couple hundred, but when I saw the $540... I was shocked. Tucker's neuter only cost $250.

There is a spay/neuter clinic in Newmarket (about 45 min drive) that'll do it for like $70, just gotta get her vaccinated first.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard theres another cheap place in Barrie, not sure where abouts though. Also... not sure if you need all her shots before spaying because my vet said mine needed to wait 2 weeks after her third set of shots. I'd take her advice with a grain of salt though because she wasn't the best vet out there (looking for a new one for all the girls when we move... bf said there was one really close which is good).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The website said to have their shots done two weeks prior, but if not they'll do them there first so I dunno... 

She'll be about 12 weeks by the time we get her (We wanna wait till after we're married and done vacationing)


----------

